# 5 pound Crappie?



## Fastlane

I found this link about a new hybrid crappie. It says these guys can reach 5 pounds. Holy bajesus! Sign me up for that program. I also heard they have began to stock them at Dale Hollow lake. Fishing trip anyone????Here is the link


----------



## Zfish

Wow... Too cool I'd love to see those in a couple places. That gives me some researchin to do now


----------



## husky hooker

Tappen Please!!! Id Like To Order 1,540,000 Stocked.


----------



## crappielooker

holy moly..what is wrong with them fish??  i would love to catch them in ohio sometime..


----------



## Big Daddy

I'd like to tie into one of those!!! I'm getting tired of catching the 1 1/2 to 2 pounders all the time. LOL

I wonder how they taste?

Carl


----------



## Fishman

that would be so sweet.

lol big daddy


----------



## Procraftboats21

catching 2 pounds crappies does get old doesnt it? rofl!


----------



## Fastlane

> I wonder how they taste?


Hum Taste like chicken


----------



## chaunc

Fun to catch but they might make you glow in the dark.....


----------



## redman

Heck I bet one of those 5 lb bream(bluegill) would put up a good fight and I dont care if I did glow in the dark I would eat the heck out of them


----------



## Shortdrift

Crappies have been known to take over a lake depending on what and how many predators are present to keep the crappies in check. I would prefer that these fish be placed in a lake not open to the public for a few years to see what impact they have as well as being certain that they are not transported to other lakes where they could get out of control. Sorry to be a party pooper but like the saugeye, they will say they are sterile but know that a certain number will not be. Besides, I like walleye and perch for eating, bass and steelhead for fighting and large catfish for a super fight.  Crappies are for fun and total relaxsation.  Wow! I should put on my armor for the incomming answer from the "Crappie Nuts".


----------



## Huntinbull

Wonder what they were bred with to get the hybrid? White bass maybe? Anyone know?
Huntinbull


----------



## oufisherman

Sign me up for some battles with those 5 pound Georgia Giant Bream. I couldn't imagine pulling in an "Incredible Hulk" bluegill with the good old ultralight


----------



## Alter

> Wonder what they were bred with to get the hybrid? White bass maybe? Anyone know?


The hybrid crappie are just hybrids of white and black crappie. In the experiments I've helped out with the female parents were white crappie. The hybrid eggs can then be "cold shocked" to produce triploid hybrids which for the most part won't be fertile (usually 5% of the population remained diploid and reproductive after cold shock). I believe that any claims of these fish consistently growing to abnormal sizes are bogus. Hybrid crappie don't benefit from hybrid vigor to the degree that some other hybrids do. I wasn't part of any growth rate experiments, but from what I heard the hybrids did not grow more rapidly or to a larger size than the regular crappie used as controls (I was bummed to find this out  ). In my opinion, the greatest advantage of hybrid crappie is that the triploid hybrids can be stocked, in limited numbers, in bodies of water that are too small to support a fully reproducing crappie population.

Steve


----------



## KSUFLASH

I would like to hookup with some gills that size. It would put the St. Croix ultra light rods to the test. 

flash-------------------out


----------



## husky hooker

its time to clone harold and his brothers and sisters!!!!!!!!!big daddy,i wish i would of had one of mine done too.gotta wait for winter now since they never showed up this year with the river going up and down all spring.


----------



## justme

5 pound replica ...ONLY 495.00 ...I'll take two. Hey Husky..might be sending ya a couple more reels...pm me your address..


----------

